# Sando Vom Haus Iris



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm really enjoying these threads about specific dogs, what they produce, what you like and dislike about them. I'm learning a ton from them. 

So: Sando Haus Iris. Like or dislike? I see him in pedigrees a lot, what does he tend to produce in his offspring? 
:doggieplayball:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nobody has any opinions on Sando? Huh.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't see this post until just now. Hmm.

Don't know too much about him, but his fatherline is known for bringing in working ability. And, I think, so is his motherline.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She posted yesterday


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Fixeded!


----------



## Cocobell (Jul 17, 2021)

Emoore said:


> I'm really enjoying these threads about specific dogs, what they produce, what you like and dislike about them. I'm learning a ton from them.
> 
> So: Sando Haus Iris. Like or dislike? I see him in pedigrees a lot, what does he tend to produce in his offspring?
> :doggieplayball:


I have 2 pups n hes in the pedigree read alot off good about him but a certain person off a well known site said to me you never want him or lissy in ur pedigree again because they have alot off issues when i asked what did not come back with a direct reply but ive read good reports i know u posted quiet a few yrs ago but ive only just joined did u ever find anything out about sando thanks


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Cocobell said:


> I have 2 pups n hes in the pedigree read alot off good about him but a certain person off a well known site said to me you never want him or lissy in ur pedigree again because they have alot off issues when i asked what did not come back with a direct reply but ive read good reports i know u posted quiet a few yrs ago but ive only just joined did u ever find anything out about sando thanks


I suggest you start a new thread. It will get more attention than posting on an old thread. I recommend using punctuation as well. Writing walls of text that are kind of words isn't a great way to get people to read your post.


----------

